# Vitamin C whilst pregnant?



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello there,

I'm currently on my 2WW, testing on Monday.  Before treatment I was taking a range of supplements including Zita West pre-conception vitamins, and then an extra B-100 complex, Vit D, calcium, omega 3s, coQ10 and Vit C.

During stimming my clinic told me to just take the pre-natal vitamins.  Since embryo transfer I started again with the B complex (because I've read it can help with morning sickness...I live in hope that I'll get it  ) and a Vit C supplement which is 1000mg, just because I've taken Vit C for years and didn't think for a second that it might be harmful as I know your body gets rid of what's not needed through urine.  But then, I was just googling to check the optimum levels of the calcium/Vit D/omega 3s to start taking them again if needed and up popped an article about Vit C being used as a home abortion remedy!  I am now a little bit freaked out that taking 1000mg a day during the 2WW was a really really bad idea.  Would very much appreciate your professional view on this.  

Could you also let me know whether the following supplements are ok during early pregnancy, before I re-start them?
Calcium 600mg
Vit D3 1200iu
Omega 3 2000mg fish oil, 600mg EPA, 400mg DHA

Many thanks,


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Arky

I will forward your question to the pharmacists. They are best placed to answer this for you. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Short answer is don't use Google 

You don't need that amount of Vit C but if you want to take it then up to 1000mg is ok to take in pregnancy (anything more should be checked with a physician/GP).

The only recommened supplements needed in pregnancy are folic acid 400mcg (or 5mg in certain circumstances) and vitamin D 10mg. You can get these in combination with standard pregnancy vitamin supplements, there are numerous on the market to chose from. Most healthcare services will usually advise that a healthy diet is sufficient to get all your otehr nutritional needs from though.


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

I know, I know...but I just can't seem to stop myself...  

Thanks for the advice.  Much appreciated.

I got a BFP by the way, so the Vit C induced mega-meltdown was a complete waste of energy and emotion.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yay!! Congrats on your BFP. Lots of      for pregnancy and beyond


----------

